# help need some answers if it is true



## Anonymous (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello 

here in lebanon, there is someone is using "somthing" white poweder, he is mixing it with water and put it in the dust ... after that all the gold is coming down, its not acid, anyone have a clue?


----------



## Lou (Jan 12, 2009)

If by that you mean a white powder that is dissolved in water making a solution and then added to a gold-containing solution, then it can be many things. Most likely thing is for the white powder to be sodium metabisulfite.



How are things in Lebanon this time of year? Very pretty country aside from all the conflict...


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 12, 2009)

I bet the "dust" is a gold...
What do you mean "gold is comming down"?
Yellow shiny thing?
If i were you i wouldn't belive it.
How can he be capable to get gold directly from the sand without washing it with chemistry?
Or maybe you misunderstood something and he ws washing the gold with water and then using common chemistry to get rid of impurities.
Don't belive in "magic white powder".Try downloading C.W.Hoke from the forum.


----------



## Lou (Jan 12, 2009)

I think it's a language issue and he's just not effectively communicating what it is he's trying say.


Since he is Lebanese he probably speaks French in addition to Lebanese. Noxx speaks French so maybe he can help. If he doesn't speak French or English then he's probably out of luck on this forum. 

*Veuillez poser votre question en français. Si vous parlez seulement arabe, je peux te parler.*

Lou


----------



## Palladium (Jan 14, 2009)

Question here. SapunovDmitry are you the one who works in the lab where you do the high voltage experiments ? I know russia has always been ahead in some areas of Tesla Technologies, Does any of your research deal with that ?


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep! I am the one.
High voltage experiments, detonation, ICP and discharges in water))))

Not exactly tesla, but streamers.
We use pulsed corona discharge to get better results on detonation.
We made it for GE. It was a grant about Pulsed Detonation Drive(7-8 mach speed) and it was somehow connected with your aurora or other hypersonic drive project)). So if you once see this plane (but i doubt any of us will ever see it...), remember that the fundamental research for it was made not in the USA.That's all i can tell about this.
We make a research about water cleaning system, that can be set up so that even a soldier on a battlefield can use it to clean the glass of water from any biological contaminations in 3-5 sec. It uses high voltage (20-30 kV) generator with 20-50 nanosecond wavefront. The most cool thing about it is that even a marine or paratrooper can carry it on his back.))
But it is not the main work cause if one is a scientist in Russia, one gets about 200-300 $ per month for those things (students get 150-200 $) and one has to earn his living, so i have my "money" job about assay. After my day at lab and other work i go and teach kids english and physics. Teaching is my another hobby.
When i finish the university this summer i will have big question:What to do next))))Cause i love all three jobs and i don't know what to choose.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 25, 2009)

Have you done any in depth studying into the field of Diaelectric Breakdown in materials ???? 

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 25, 2009)

Salam Malecom,Hayasdan,brother:

Look...if the gold is in solution probably the white powder is sodium metabisulphite (not exactly white,it is yellow/white)...if you see the golden metal powder and the guy mix the white powder with water and dissolves the gold then be careful...the white powder is CYANIDE!!!!!!!!...very very toxic.If you explain us with more details probably we could help you in better way.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## EVO-AU (Feb 5, 2009)

To all you gentlemen on this forum:

It is my absolute pleasure to read your posts. There are some brilliant people on this planet, however, I do believe that most of them exist on this community of Au and PM seekers. Thank you for sharing all your experiences and knowledge. I wish I could meet some of you in person.

Have a great life, my forum friends.

Sincerely, Phill


----------

